# Why are we getting such a raw deal!



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Have just found out that the Manchester, (think it St. Marys) area who were providing 2 cycles and FET on NHS are now providing 3. GGGRR 

Now don't get me wrong I am so happy for those luck enough to have all those chances, the system in wales is just so unfair tho.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm very new to all this.. not starting IVF until June..

What happens in Wales right now, then? Is it only one [free] go on the NHS?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah one fresh go and not sure at the more re: a frozen cycle because it says on latest newsletter about having all frozen cycles on NHS but not sure if this is actually in place.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes one free IVF and one free frozen go.  If you freeze more than one goes worth you would have to pay for that.  Its not very good when just up the road they are offering 3 full fresh cycles...its a joke..


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well this is a subject very close to my heart and i have already had meeting about this

myself and jules are setting up a petition and i advise you to write as many letters to am's and mp's as possible

this will help you

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/FundingforFertility/?id=5216

since 2005 one full cycle has been funding and this is still the case at the moment yet this might change when the funding gets directed back to local health boards....if that happens that is

there is alot of things going on behind the scenes in a hope that the nice guidelines will be implentmented . with SET being introduced more and more i feel this is more of a reason to introduce the full Fair guidelines

/links


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

well and truley a joke. Doesnt it make sense that those who have not had the 3 iui's that other tx could be put in place

thanks Kara, I would love to get involved and help


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow mandy looking the snazzy name

ok the first thing is to write letters, this can be done via a website which you can email every local am

there is also a plan for a meeting but this all takes time which is a pain


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aren't I flash!!

I am on the case


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

great hun

patient power is what brought in ivf on the nhs so we can make a difference


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

United we stand


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

My friend who lives near Manchester has just been told she can have 7 IUI's on the NHS!!!  She may then do IVF but hasn't been told yet how many.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

flippin nora 7! There are times I wish i never moved back to Wales!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wwhen i asked about iui treatment on the nhs she said that as i live in gwetn and come under gwent health authority i am only entitled to 2 nhs iui. but if i live in cardiff i would be entitled to 3. so there is a difference in our areas as well

i can't believe they get 7 that is so unfair


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Queenie who told you that cause i live in Bridgend and JE told me i was entitled to 3!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie shone. she looked at my address and said that gwent health authority will only give 2 goes.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well thats bad.  WIll you be seeing je at all cause you could mention it to her. Its not fair that its different for us all


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

crazy to think that in fairly close proximity and same hosp that ther can be such differences.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg thats awful i didn't know there was a postcode lottery on IUI


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Also, just to let you know girls that if you're converted (like me IVF to IUI) you cannot swap from private to NHS treatment or vice versa.  So I was told that I have to pay for this IUI as it started as private IVF.
 

Queenie, perhaps something for you to bear in mind.

I got a bill this morning for £2467!!  Need to e-mail the clinic again and get that changed.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

blinking nora Laura


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i found that out on wed laura that we cannot have this conversion on nhs as we started out private. we got our bill yesterday for £3,300. we have to speak to nurses tomorrow if we decide to go for iui and get it changed.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

omg girls this is awful, its not fair, surely if you are entitled to nhs it shouldnt matter how you got there!!


----------

